# WOW fängt das ruckeln an



## xerox12284 (17. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
WOW ruckelt bei mir. Es hat kleine Lags während des Spielens. Es ist egal, ob ich in der Stadt bin (dort ist es noch stärker), oder ob ich mit dem Greifenmeister fliege. Es kommt mir so vor, als muss der Rechner immer nachladen. Die Ruckler sind zum Anfang minimal, aber mit der Zeit ist WOW kaum spielbar.
Habe auch schon meine Latenz abgeändert. Also auf den Wert "1", bringt auch nichts.

Hier meine Rechnerdaten:
AMD Athlon 3500+ 
2,21 GHz
Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT
2 Gb Ram
WIn Xp Pro
DSL 6000 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg

xerox


----------



## gOOvER (17. April 2008)

Was für AddOn's haste denn installiert?


----------



## Êranu (17. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Was für AddOn's haste denn installiert?




wäre mal schön zuwissen was noch alles im hintergrund läuft ob vieren scaner oder firewall könnt siend as daran liegt is ja immerhin nur singelcore !

ist das ruckeln sprich stocken immer nur in städten oder ? wie schauts mit der latence aus und mit den fps könnte evl auch wenns nur inner city ist auch an der grafikkarten auflösung liegen das dies nen bissel hoch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

evl auch mal neuste treiber für mainboard und grafikkarte installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 win auch auf neusten stand halten bitte ! 

mann kann aber auch das ganze sys mal defragmentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerox12284 (18. April 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten.
Also Im Hintergrund läuft nur Kasersky als Firewall und Antivirenprogramm
In der Autostartliste laufen nur 4 Programme (den Rest habe ich weggehakt):
NvCpl (Rundll32.exe)
AVP (Kaspersky)
CTFMON (C:/Windows/system32/Ctfmon.exe
msmsgs (Windows Messenger den hake ich immer weg aber er fügt sich trotzdem mit ein)

Das Ruckeln ist in Städten sehr extrem. Wenn ich mich einlogge und mich drehe zuckelt es nur leicht. Nach ner guten Stunde ruckelt es sehr stark und ich habe starke Lags. 
Wenn ich fliege merke ich es auch das zuckeln. Es sieht so aus als müsste mein Computer immer " nachladen".

Die Latenz ist bei 57 ms.
Bilder pro sekunde ist durchschnittlich bei 60.0 (momentan 60.0 / Minimum 33.9 / Maximum 62.8)
Nur wenn ich aus Inis komme und mich dann in die Stadt porte hatte ich vorhin sogar nur Minimum 2

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass es sehr stark schwankt. Auch in inis schwankt die latenz.

Die Auflösung ist bei mir bei 1024 * 768 mit 60 Hz und 24 bit Farben 24 bit Tiefe 1* Multisample Spezialeffekte alle aus und Verschiedenes auch alles aus. Sonst bei den Texturen alles höchstens auf mittelstrich

Die Grafikkarte ist relativ neu aber ich schaue gleich mal nach neuen Treibern.
Windows ist immer auf dem neuesten Stand.
Mainboard muss ich nochmal gucken.
Habe gerade bei der Defragmentierung geschaut: C sollte defragmentiert werden F: nicht

Meine Addons:
BlascProfiler
Blascrafter
Blizzard_AuctionUI
Blizzard_Battelfieldminimap
Blizzard_BindingUI
Blizzard_CombatLog
Blizzard_Combattext
Blizzard_CraftUI
Blizzard_GMSurveyUI
Blizzard_GuildBankUi
Blizzard_InsepctUI
Blizzard_ItemsocketingUI
Blizzard_MacroUI
Blizzard_RaidUi
Blizzard_TalentUi
Blizzard_TradeskillUI
Blizzard_TrainerUI
BonusScanner
Clique
Ct-RaidAssist
Gatherer
Gmail
GuildEventManager2
MobHealth
Nurfed
Nurfed_arena
Nurfed_CombatLog
Nurfed_Options
PreformAVEnabler
SCT
SCT_Options
TinyTip
TinyTipExtras
TinyTipOptions
Titan
TitanAmmo
TitanBag
TitanClock
TitanCoords
TitanItemBonuses
TitanLootType
TitanMoney
TitanPerformance
TitanRegen
titanRepair
TitanRider
TitanTitanStanceSets
TitanXP
WeaponQuickSwap

Noch eine weitere Sache bezüglich meiner Addons. Ich habe diese Addons von einem freund bekommen und bei ihm funktioniert alles ohne ruckeln und er kein besseren PC als ich.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

MFG

Xerox


----------



## Êranu (18. April 2008)

dann gehe doch mal bitte ins treiber menü vom grafikkarten treiber und stelle in den 3d einstellungen bitte vollgende sachen um 


Anisotrope filterung auf aus
antialasing gamma korektur ein  
antialasing transparenz auf aus 
antialasing einstellung entweder aus oder keine angabe 
dreifach puffer ein erweiteruns beschränkung ein 
fehlermeldung ein 
mipmaps erzwingen trilinear 
techturfilterung anisotrope mip filter optimirung ein 
textrufilterung nativer lod bias clamp 
filterungs optimirung von a.
ein 
textrufilterung trilineare optimirung ein 
*tread optimiorung ein 
vertikale synchronierung automatisch aus übereinstimende texxture clamp hardware verwenden 

so schauts auch beim klennen rechner aus bein kollegen und läuft alle mal super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

treiber aktuallisiert alle drauf ? 

ist windows auch langsam braucht lang zum hochfahren ? 

mal alles defragmentieren und den nen bissel aufräumen evl kanns auch sein das das win schon so verstopft is das spiele langsam laufen ! da würde den nur noch helfen format c und den win kommplet neu gemacht 

zu viel add ons sind das mit sicherheit nicht die aufgelisteten die du da hast die nehmen nich mehr als ca 45 mb und das sollte nich alzugroß sein.Jedoch hab ich durch aus bemerkt das wow sich sowohl unter vista als auch unter xp bei mir so ziehmlich am ram vergewohltätigt 740 mb schluckts ab und an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (18. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> ...so ziehmlich am ram vergewohltätigt 740 mb schluckts ab und an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*lol* Super umschrieben. So sieht das bei mir auch immer aus.


----------



## Êranu (18. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> *lol* Super umschrieben. So sieht das bei mir auch immer aus.



wie auch immer bei 2 gb ram isses nich so groß schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@xerox12284 

du spielst heiler klasse ? 

dennoch bitte mal um update obs geholten hat oder nich


----------



## xerox12284 (19. April 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Hilfe. Ich habe paar Sachen umgestellt, die du mir genannt hast, jedoch gibt es mehr Einträge die man umstellen kann, als die du beschrieben hast. Zb. habe ich das Feld Fehlermeldung nicht.Ich schreib mal auf, was ich jetzt für 3D Einstellungen habe:

Anisotrope Filterung / aus
Antialiasing - Gamma Korrektur / ein
Antialiasing - Modus / Aus
Antialiasing - Transparenz / aus
Antialiasing - einstellung / Keine Angabe
Dreifach Puffer / ein
Erweiterungsbeschränkung / ein
Mipmaps erzwingen / Trillinear
Multi-Display gemischte GPU Beschleunigung / Multi Display Leistung Modus
Stereo-Anzeigemodus / Vertikal verflochtenen Monitor verwenden
Texturfilterung-Negativer LOD-Bias / Clamp
Texturfilterung - Optimierung von anisotrop. / ein
Texturfilterung - Tilineare Optimierung / ein
Texturfilterungsqualität / Qualität
Vertikale Synchronisierung / Automatisch aus
Übereinstimmende Texture Clamp / Hardware verwenden

Ich habe gestern neue Treiber für meine Grafikkarte raufgespielt und die oben genannten Einstellungen vollzogen. Sollte ich auch noch mein Mainboard updaten?
seitdem ich Kaspersky drauf habe und auch eine adware runtergeschmissen habe, läuft der PC super schnell. Also hoch und runterfahren geht super schnell.
Habe vor kurzem auch formatiert und habe auch nur das nötigste drauf.
Gestern habe ich C defragmentiert und F musste nicht defragmentiert werden.

Das Problem ist aber immer noch da. In städten ruckelt es zum Anfang kurz nach dem Connect nur leicht , mit der Zeit ruckelt es immer mehr.
Das Problem sehe ich auch, wenn ich als Priester in Kara sein werde und es dann ruckelt und ich überhaupt keinen Überblick über meine Heals habe (da es zu stark ruckelt), kann ich das Spiel gleich vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (19. April 2008)

dann könnte das eventuell auch an der grafikkarte liegen aber würde mich da nicht drauf festlegen wollen.

trit des rukeln in kara nur auf wenn eure mags und hexer ma odendlich aoe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. April 2008)

Eventuell mal eine Defragmentierung der Festplatte machen, das könnte helfen.


----------



## Êranu (19. April 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Eventuell mal eine Defragmentierung der Festplatte machen, das könnte helfen.



das hat er schon gemacht auch wenn die f platte nicht defragt werden muss wenn nicht einfadch mla platte f auch formaten und den mal neu drauf klatschen die sachen von platte f 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber glaub nich wirklich das es daran lag glaub eher das es an der grafikkarte lieg und deren speicherintervase


----------



## xerox12284 (19. April 2008)

Hi,

hmm die Grafikkarte hab ich erst neu gekauft, da meine alte kaputt gegangen ist. Ich will ungerne ne neue Grafikarte kaufen, denn so viel Geld habe ich nicht. Die jetzige 8600 Gt kostete 100 € und das blieb im Rahmen. eine sehr gute neue liegt gleich bei 200€, wenn es die einzige Möglichkeit ist, dann ich es natürlich, aber ich würde lieber erst andere Möglichkeiten abwägen.
Wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, welche Grafikkarte würde es denn sein, die ich mir kaufen sollte?

Du sagst ich soll mal F formatieren? Ich hab ne externe Festplatte und hab die Daten auch alle gesichert.
Könnte es auch daran liegen, dass ich WOW nicht komplett installiert habe, sondern den Ordner rüberschoben habe? Irgendwas an der Registry falsch oder so?


----------



## Êranu (19. April 2008)

xerox12284 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hmm die Grafikkarte hab ich erst neu gekauft, da meine alte kaputt gegangen ist. Ich will ungerne ne neue Grafikarte kaufen, denn so viel Geld habe ich nicht. Die jetzige 8600 Gt kostete 100 € und das blieb im Rahmen. eine sehr gute neue liegt gleich bei 200€, wenn es die einzige Möglichkeit ist, dann ich es natürlich, aber ich würde lieber erst andere Möglichkeiten abwägen.
> Wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, welche Grafikkarte würde es denn sein, die ich mir kaufen sollte?
> ...



das könnte eventuell auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und nein das will ich nicht damit sagen das du gleich ne neue karte brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meinte damit nur es könnte sein aber muss nicht normaler weisse hat selbst die 8600 mehr leistung als ne 6600 gt und die reicht vollkommen für wow es sei den die magier und hexer machen ziehmlich aoe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kanns passieren das es stockt


----------



## xerox12284 (19. April 2008)

Also schmeiß ich mal alles von der der F Partition und installiere dann wow komplett neu. Also mit allen CDs usw? Das kann dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja hoffe es wirkt.
Könnte es auch an meinen router liegen, den ich noch dran habe? Also vielleicht was mit den Ports?
Habe nen Sidecom Router mit ner Versatel 6000er Leitung. Kann da irgendwas nicht stimmen?
Ich versuch echt alles damit das endlich funzt...


----------



## Êranu (19. April 2008)

xerox12284 schrieb:


> Also schmeiß ich mal alles von der der F Partition und installiere dann wow komplett neu. Also mit allen CDs usw? Das kann dauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie wo was du hast das wow auf der externen platte über was ist die angeschlossen 

nein dies kann nicht am i net liegen weil du duchgehenend ne latence on 65 ghast wie du gesagt hast und die fps runter gehen das hat also nix mit der latence zu tun sondern mehr was mit der grafikk


----------



## xerox12284 (19. April 2008)

hehe ne ich spiel nicht von der externen festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine sorge
ich meinte ich hab alles gesichert und es wäre kein problem die sachen neu raufzuspielen, denn ich hab alles gesichert.

Aber es ist komisch mein kumpel hat auch ne 8600gt und bei ihm ruckelt nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man ich weiss echt nicht mehr was das sein könnte

Was kann ich denn an der Grafik noch umstellen?


----------



## Êranu (19. April 2008)

xerox12284 schrieb:


> hehe ne ich spiel nicht von der externen festplatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmm eignlich garnischt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nich viel weil 1024 ist eignlich schon ne recht niedrige auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eventuzell mal einfach mal ohne vieren scaner mal versuchen :=( aber normal sollte genügendeistung dein rechner bieten um wow flüssig in jeder lage darzustellen


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Moin, probier ma nen Rechtsklick auf Kaspersky und dann Schutz anhalten bis zum nächsten Neustart. Hat bei mir geholfen, da Kaspersky in&out überprüft zieht das auch massig ram ... 

Hoffe es hat geholfen.

Mfg MaZz3


----------



## xerox12284 (21. April 2008)

Hi ja nur dann bin ich doch vor Hackern nicht mehr geschützt, wenn ich Kaspersky aus habe.
Das Ruckeln war ja schon vorher mit Antivir auch.
Werde die Tage mal F. formatieren und dann WOW ganz neu draufspielen, hoffe es klappt dann.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe soweit ich konnte das Problem schon ein wenig eingrenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

shayur


----------



## gOOvER (22. April 2008)

xerox12284 schrieb:


> Hi ja nur dann bin ich doch vor Hackern nicht mehr geschützt, wenn ich Kaspersky aus habe.



Du hast ja auch sooo viele interessante Dinge auf Deinem Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist das Typsische Computerbild Denken. Wenn ein Hacker was von Deinem Rechner will, bekommt es das auch, egal ob Du ne Softwarefirewall hast oder nicht. Softwarefirewalls bieten nur einen geringen Schutz. Ich selber habe garkeine Softwarefirewall mehr, sondern benutze nur noch die Hardwarefirewall meiner Fritzbox. 

Ich muss mal schauen. Es gab interessante videos vom CCC, die trotz installierter Firewall ALLE deine Daten sehen konnten.


----------



## Êranu (22. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch sooo viele interessante Dinge auf Deinem Rechner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ehm mal rein zur überzeugung wenns kommt mit dem fingerabdruck bezahlen zukönnen dann ist das ja noch schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil du hinterläst ihn ja tausendfach täglich überall könnte ja jeder terroristische sachen mit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gabs nen bericht vom ccc das sie angeblich die fingerabdrücke vom schäuble haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw 
firewall hin oder her egal ob du kaspersky antivir oder sonst fürn dreck da mit drauf laufen hast schalt e beim wow zoggen aus wenn de ne router hast giebst du bei dem ganz einfach nur den ms update port frei der nach dem updaten wieder geschlossen wird und giebst nur noch port für icq frei evl msn und wow mehr bruauchst du da nich da bist auch schon recht gut geschützt mit zwar nich 100 pro aber schon mal nen sehr sehr guter schuzt ist da


----------



## Krusch (23. April 2008)

defragmentieren deine festplatte kommt entweder net mit oda dein systeme an sich wird von irgendetwas gebremst


----------



## gOOvER (23. April 2008)

Ich tippe auch drauf, das da noch was im Hintergrund läuft, was das Ruckeln auslöst.


----------



## Êranu (24. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Ich tippe auch drauf, das da noch was im Hintergrund läuft, was das Ruckeln auslöst.



stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

könnte eventuell auch des cool & quite sein vom prozessor vieleicht einfach mal abschalten damit er sich nich tirrgend wie wieder runtertaktet im stromspaarmodus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerox12284 (24. April 2008)

Ich hab hier mal aufgelistet was alles im Hintergrund bei mir läuft:

Name / Benutzername / CPU Auslastung / Speicherauslastung

taskmgr.exe / C3PO / 00 / 4616 K
svchost.exe / System / 00 / 3596 K
firefox.exe / C3PO / 38464 K (den hab ich natürlich normalerweise nicht an es sei denn ich guck was bei buffed
avp.exe / System / 00 / 9468 K
ATKKBService.exe / System / 00 / 4572 K
msmsgs.exe / C3PO / 00 /  3884 K 
ctfmon.exe / C3PO / 00 / 3676 K
rundll32.exe / C3PO / 00 / 3776 K 
avp.exe / C3PO / 00 / 2860 K 
explorer.exe / C3PO / 00 / 25756 K 
spoolsv.exe / System / 00 /  5128 K 
wdfmgr.exe / Lokaler Dienst / 00 / 1872 K
alg.exe / Lokaler Dienst / 00 / 3728 K
svchost.exe / Lokaler Dienst / 00 / 7172 K
svchost.exe / Netzwerkdienst/ 00 / 5552 K 
svchost.exe / System / 00 / 28884 K 
svchost.exe / Netzwerkdienst / 00 / 4344 K
svchost.exe / System / 00 / 5052 K 
lsass.exe / System / 00 / 1224 K 
services.exe / System / 00 /4508 K 
winlogon.exe / System / 00 / 2744 K 
csrss.exe / System / 00 / 3992 K 
smss.exe / System / 00 / 424 K
winamp.exe / C3PO / 00 / 15660 K 
nvsvc32.exe / System / 00 / 4552 K 
mdm.exe / system / 00 / 3264 K
system / System / 00 / 268 K
leerlaufprozess / System / 98 / 28 K

Und dann halt noch die WOW.exe:
wow.exe / C3PO / schwankt 2 - 8 / ca. 334000 K 

Die Priorität hab ich auch schon geändert, nur das brachte nur systemabstürze. CTF Mon habe ich auch schon ausgemacht brachte auch nichts.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr was findet was nicht dahin gehört^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG

xerox


----------



## Êranu (25. April 2008)

also auf den ersten blick stechen mir 
ATKKBService.exe

und

wdfmgr.exe

Sollte sich wdfmgr.exe im Ordner C:\Windows\System32\drivers befinden, dann ist diese zu 96% gefährlich. Dateigröße ist 7680 bytes.

Beide datein werden eignlich nicht von win benötigt und sind eignlcih beide mit der selben auf gabe und zwar zum loggen der eingaben.allerdings kann sich auch um spyware handeln.

Ich bitte dich daher mal dir den Security Task Manager zu downnloaden und den zuschaun der kann dir auch sehr gut weiter helfen. und wenn du wirklich noch nach was suchst was genial ist gegen spyware geht auch noch stinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerox12284 (25. April 2008)

Ich habe mir den Security Task Manager runtergeladen.
Folgende Bewertung kam heraus:

Name / Bewertung / CPU / RAM / Datei / Typ / Titel, Beschreibung
ASUS Keyboard Service / 52 / 0% / 4,4 MB / C:\WINDOWS\ATKKBService.exe / Programm / ATKKB Service
Java TM Platform SE / 47 / keine Angabe  /  keine Angabe / Java
SBSD IE Protection / 48 / keine Angabe / keine Angabe / Spybot
Kaspersky Personal Security / 45 / 0 % / 9,7 MB / Kaspersky
Adobe Reader / 33 / keine Angabe / keine Angabe /Adobe
Nvidia nView Wizard / 21 / keine Angabe /  keine Angabe / nicht aktiv 
Microsoft Office Professional / 21 / 0% / 3,1 MB Office Programm
Nvidia Driver Helper / nur leicht rot / 0 % / 4,3 MB / Nvidia
Windows User Mode Driver Manager / nur leicht rot / 0% / 1,8 MB / C:\Windows\system32\wdfmgr.exe

Die folgenden sind nur leicht im roten Bereich, haben keine CPU Auslastung.
Nur die Anzeige mit RAM ist bei folgenden Punkten hoch.
Firefox 37 MB
Generic Host Process for Win32 Services 28 MB 
( da gibt es ja viele Prozesse mit Generic)
Windows Explorer 24.8 MB

Ich hoffe ihr blickt durch meine Auflistung durch^^

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## xerox12284 (26. April 2008)

Eranu, sag mal wie bekomm ich denn die Prozesse gelöscht?
Muss ich die bei jedem Neustart wieder neu raus schmeißen?
Oder gibt es da eine andere Lösung, damit die weg bleiben?

mfg

xerox


----------



## Êranu (26. April 2008)

xerox12284 schrieb:


> Eranu, sag mal wie bekomm ich denn die Prozesse gelöscht?
> Muss ich die bei jedem Neustart wieder neu raus schmeißen?
> Oder gibt es da eine andere Lösung, damit die weg bleiben?
> 
> ...




msconfig in die konnsole eingegeben und den weiter schaun meist findest du die prozesse und kannst diese beim spart schon abschalten


----------



## gOOvER (28. April 2008)

Lad Dir einen Autostart Manager runter. CCleaner sollte es auch tun und dann lösche mal alle Sachen aus dem Autostart, die Du nicht Brauchst wie z.B. AcrobatReader, Office, JavaOnlineupdate, etc. Ebenso würde ich Firefox, Messanger, AVP, während des Spielens deaktivieren, bzw schließen.


----------



## xerox12284 (28. April 2008)

Das Einzige was ich jetzt noch anhabe ist folgendes:
Kaspersky
ctfmon.exe 
NvCplDaemon
NvidiaMediaCenter
nwiz
Das ist das Einzige was ich im Autostart Manager anhabe.

Als ich den Security Task Manager angeschaltet habe sind die Prozesse noch offen, die ich ganz oben in meiner anderen Antwort gepostet habe. Die ersten Prozesse haben eine sehr rote Bewertung, aber sind ja nicht im Autostart drin. Kann man sonst noch Prozesse manuell löschen im Taskmanager?

Vorhin war ich in einer Instanz und da kam die Fehlermeldung, dass einige Addons einen großen Konflikt verursachen. Ich sollte auf Ignorieren oder Addons löschen klicken. Habe es erstmal ignoriert, aber das Ruckeln wurde so schlimm, dass es nur noch Bildershow war. Schlechter gehts echt nicht mehr.


----------



## Êranu (29. April 2008)

dann liegt hier wohl ein problem mit den addons vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da musste dich wohl einarbeiten in die sache noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (29. April 2008)

Bei welchem AddOn tritt der Fehler auf?


----------



## Huntragon (29. April 2008)

Hy,

ich klinke mich einfach mal ein.

Ich habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, gebe ich ganz ehrlich zu. Dennoch möchte ich dir mal folgende Tipps geben.

Zum einen gibt es für Windows XP ein update welches ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagment deiner CPU löst, das hat was mit der Coll'n'Quiet Funktion zu tun.

Zum zweiten bei einer Auflösung von 1024*768 reicht ne 8600 Karte defenitiv aus, zu könntest höchstens mal den Beta Treiber von Nvidia probieren, weil der meiner Meinung nach recht gut gelungen ist. Aber ich erwähne das eine Installation eines Beta Treibers immer Risiken birgt also solltest du deine Daten vieleicht vorher sichern.

Das nächste schau doch mal mit einem Programm wie z.B. "Speed Fan" was deine Temps sagen, weil so ein Problem gibt es auch wenn die CPU zu warm wird, und die sich anfängt zu regeln, um die Überhitzung vorzubeugen, das ist für die CPU immer der  letzte ausweg bevor der Rechner eine Notausschaltung macht.

MfG

Der Hunt


----------



## Êranu (29. April 2008)

Huntragon schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> ich klinke mich einfach mal ein.
> 
> ...



danke das du das hier noch mal erwähnst für den TE allerdings möcht ich dir sagen das mit dem speichermanagment das ist so nicht ganz richtig das is für duallcores gedacht gewesen und ist tread optimirung und ist gleichzeitig auch der treiber für Cool n Quiet das der prozessor nicht nur runtertakten kann sondern beim runtertaktena auch gleich die spannung mit absenkt vom prozessor.

Jedoch würde es mich interessieren ob das problem auch auftrit wenn mann in den energie einstellungen alles auf desktop stellt un alles halt ausschaltt was energie sparren kann.
Der Hunt


----------



## Ascia (29. April 2008)

Also bei mir wars so, dass es nach ner halben Stunde angefangen hat zu ruckeln und es wurde immer stärker.
Das Problem war das Addon Guildmananger oder wie das heißt. Da, wo man halt Raidtermine oder so für andere Leute öffentlich machen kann.


----------



## gOOvER (29. April 2008)

Dann schau bitte mal nach, ob das Plugin 2.4 tauglich ist und es in der neusten Version installiert ist. Ansonsten würd ich es komplett deinstallieren.


----------



## Êranu (29. April 2008)

könnte aber auch eventuell sein das irrgend wie auch wenn sdchon neuinstalation gemacht wurde immer noch ds win rumspackt ansonsten add ons wobei ich mal sagen würd ich würd mir ja die add ons geben lassen und selbst ausprobieren obs reproduzier bar is so schauts ja nicht aus aber hmm....

aber ei solch sachen bitte reglung per pm


----------



## xerox12284 (29. April 2008)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Wie deinstalliere ich Guildmanager? Einfach beim Charakterfeld Addons Guildmanager wegklicken oder in Windows einfach den Ordner entfernen?


----------



## Êranu (29. April 2008)

xerox12284 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten.
> Wie deinstalliere ich Guildmanager? Einfach beim Charakterfeld Addons Guildmanager wegklicken oder in Windows einfach den Ordner entfernen?



du kannst es einfach so deaktivieren oder halt ausm add on odner rauslöschen.


----------



## Huntragon (29. April 2008)

Hy,

also ich denke mal die eine Frage war an mich gerichtet.

Ich sage zu als erstes das es schon eine Zeit her ist, das ich jemand von meien bekannten mit diesem Patch verartzten musste.

Aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das wirklich nur wenn man die Cool'n'Quiet Funktion genutzt hat.

In Bezug auf deine Frage wenn du also alle Stromsparmechanismen ( hoffe mal ich habe das richtig geschrieben) ausgeschaltet hat sollte der Fehler eigentlich nicht auftretten, allerdings kann ich dir nicht mehr  sagen ob Windows das auch bemerkt und richtig agiert.

Mir ist aber auch noch eingefallen das damals die PC-Games ein Tool namens DualCore Optimizer hatte, welches wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch ohne den Patch ausgekommen ist, das wurde dann immer als Autostart Datei gestartet.

MfG

Der Hunt

P.S.: Sorry für die späte Antwort musste lange arbeiten.


----------



## Êranu (29. April 2008)

Huntragon schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> also ich denke mal die eine Frage war an mich gerichtet.
> 
> ...



Ja dies ist auch richtig mit der cool n quite damit hate wow auch durchaus probleme.

der duallcore optimicer der war eignlcih nur dafür das die treads richtig verarbeitet wurden weil es vorkam das die alten spiele halt doppelt so schnell spielbar waren oder halt garnicht erst gestartet werden konnten.


----------



## Huntragon (29. April 2008)

Hy,

ich kann zwar nicht alles wissen, wäre zwar cool, aber naja.

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das der DualCore Op.. auch bei diesem Problem abhilfe schaffen konnte.

Aber ich lasse mich immer gerne eines besseren belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War ich den richtig mit der Vermutung das deine Frage direkt an mich gerichtet war?

MfG

Der Hunt


----------



## Êranu (30. April 2008)

Huntragon schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> ich kann zwar nicht alles wissen, wäre zwar cool, aber naja.
> 
> ...



Hunt ich glaube nicht weil es sich hier bei um das hauptsystem um einen singelcore handelt. Und da bin ich mir sicher das der duallcore optimizer garnicht erst was bringt es sei den mann startet des spiel und teilt ihm nr ien prozesor zu was hier ja aber nicht geht.

Und alles wissen nein das geht nicht dann müstest du schlauer sein als Chuck Noris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dizzlery (30. April 2008)

ich klinke mich auch mal dazwischen . ich hab ein ähnliches problem , wenn ich wow starte is meine CPU auslastung noch Normal , dann wird direkt ins spiel reingeladen (vom charakterauswahl screen) und die CPU auslastung springt schlagartig auf 100% und bleibt da . jedoch tritt dieses problem NUR bei WoW auf , ich kann Act of War auf maximaler auflösung und mit Maximal Details flüssig spielen , auch wenn 50 Einheiten oder mehr im bild sind . Ich hab auch schon einiges versucht , wtb/wtf ordner gelöscht , wow neu installiert etc pp . ich weiss langsam nicht mehr was ich machen soll . 

hat einer von euch ne Idee ?


----------



## xerox12284 (3. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe das Ruckeln weg bekommen, juhuh. es lag am Guild Manager. Es zuckelt nur noch in der Stadt.
Damit es nicht langweilig wird, habe ich noch eine weitere Frage:
Die Bilder pro Sekunde gehen bei mir als in Kara bei nen Bossfight war auf minimum 2.5 runter.
durchschnitt liegt bei rund 40. Die Heals gehen alle gut durch, nur eben die Bilder sind im Keller.
Liegt das an meine Grafikkarte oder woran mag das liegen?

Ihr habt mir so viel helfen können, danke dafür, vielleicht ist mein letztes Problem ja ein kleines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine grafikkarte ist folgende:

Nvidia Geforce 8600 Gt

vielen Dank für die Hilfe

mfg

xerox


----------



## Êranu (3. Mai 2008)

Dizzlery schrieb:


> ich klinke mich auch mal dazwischen . ich hab ein ähnliches problem , wenn ich wow starte is meine CPU auslastung noch Normal , dann wird direkt ins spiel reingeladen (vom charakterauswahl screen) und die CPU auslastung springt schlagartig auf 100% und bleibt da . jedoch tritt dieses problem NUR bei WoW auf , ich kann Act of War auf maximaler auflösung und mit Maximal Details flüssig spielen , auch wenn 50 Einheiten oder mehr im bild sind . Ich hab auch schon einiges versucht , wtb/wtf ordner gelöscht , wow neu installiert etc pp . ich weiss langsam nicht mehr was ich machen soll .
> 
> hat einer von euch ne Idee ?



dann sag was für ein rechner du hast meine glasskugel ist nicht allwissend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@xerox12284

sehr schön das es weg gegangen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt dürfte es eignlich nur noch an der höhe der auflösung liegen und details :=) 

was anderes könnte es nicht sein ! es sei den andere könnten mir bestätigen was ichfest stellte ! 

Meine feststellung war das ich bei einigen amd systemen mit nv karten auf normal alles standart 1600x1200er auflösung 40 fps erzeugt hab cpu war eine x2 3800 also noch ne kleine läuft auf 2ghz auf 2.2 ghz übertaktet nur leicht in diesem falle und schwups konnte mann 85 fps konnstant fahren selbst mit einer alten 7900 gt ! das ganze muss allerdings auch ncoh mal kara getestet werden aber kann mir das jemand bestätigen ? meine feststellung das sich dann gravierend die fps ändern nach oben hin ?


----------



## xerox12284 (4. Mai 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mal meine Grafikeinstellungen nachgeschaut:

1024*768
60 Hz
24bit Farben 24bit Tiefe 1* Multisample
Vertikal Synch an
Hardware Cursor an
Mausfilter an
sonst alles aus in dem Bereich
Spezialeffekte alles aus
Verschiedenes alles aus
Texturauflösung ganz hoch der Rest mittel oder niedriger

Kann es sein, dass mein Computer sonst zu langsam ist und ich nen neuen brauche?
Denn meine Bilder pro sekunde stürzen bei vielen Zauberungen in den Keller
Mein Kumpel hat nämlich die gleiche Grafikkarte, selben RAM nur hat eben nen Dual Core und ich ja normal Single Core.
Und bei ihm bleiben sie konstant bei 60 fps.


----------



## Êranu (4. Mai 2008)

jaein würde ich meinen meine erfahrung war halt das sich das mit dem takt ändert wenn nicht geh mal ins bios setz mal den fsb mal 20 mhz höher den sollte es laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne probs wenn du probleme hast damit einfach pm und du bekommst hilfe auch zu dem thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie oben beschrieben schon duallcore aber hab das spiel nur auf einem core laufen lassen um so nen singelcore zu simmulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nich giebts auch bei alter nate die zack zack sachen ^^ sind recht gute preise nur schnell genug sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

